# Emirates jobs



## F.Clark (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, looking to move to Dubai, looking at jobs in Emirates, are their any out their who are working with Emirates, not expecting to walk into directors jobs and i appreciate that most of the lower paid jobs are filled by our asian friends, so where would an brit with experience of security in afghanistan fit in, your help in this matter would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Frank


----------

